# True Power Conditioners?



## Scoop_89 (Sep 24, 2008)

The debate over several power conditioners seems a bit muddy to me and as I'm in the market for one I wonder what's the cheapest one I can get away with that actually conditions the power?

I've found some units when searching for power conditioner but I don't know if they actually does that.

So which ones of theese is a true conditioner:

*1. THE T.RACKS VM-100 VOLTAGE METER*
http://www.thomann.de/se/the_tracks_vm100_voltage_meter.htm

*2. PHONIC PPC 9000 E*
http://www.thomann.de/se/phonic_ppc_9000_e.htm

*3. FURMAN PL-PLUS E II*
http://www.thomann.de/se/furman_plpluse.htm (this one is true but anyway)

*4. SAMSON POWERBRITE PB10 PRO
*http://www.thomann.de/se/samson_powerbrite_pb10_pro.htm*

5. FURMAN PL-8E II*
http://www.thomann.de/se/furman_pl8e.htm

*6. MILLENIUM RLD-3000*
http://www.thomann.de/se/thon_rld3000_powerconditioner.htm

*7. THE T.RACKS DINOPOWER*
http://www.thomann.de/se/the_tracks_dinopower.htm

*8. FURMAN M-10X E*
http://www.thomann.de/se/furman_m_10x_e.htm

*9. BEHRINGER PL-2000*
http://www.thomann.de/se/behringer_pl2000_racklight_netzspannungsverteiler.htm (seems like it isn't)

*10. FURMAN M-10LX E*
http://www.thomann.de/se/furman_m_10lx_e.htm


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Variant (Sep 24, 2008)

Here, just get this Liebert unit and condition the rest of the incoming power to your house/neighborhood.


----------



## Scoop_89 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hmmm....


----------



## Ishan (Sep 24, 2008)

1 and 9 aren't, the rest are.


----------



## Scoop_89 (Sep 24, 2008)

So it seems like the phonic is the cheapest way to get a power conditioner?


----------



## Fred (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't really know why there's actually any debate going on here - the answer seems fairly obvious.


----------

